# Auto Detox: Jaguar XF (now with added slideshow!)



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Howdy fellow detailers,

In for a 2 day correction this newly purchased Jaguar XF

Due to it being colder than a polar bear paw outside when I arrived I will pick up the pictures after the wash stage but the usual procedure was adhered to

Inspection under the brinkmann

Holograms










Swirls























































Polished with 3.02 a 3M pad on a Makita rotary, the following pictures are before refining

Drivers rear quarter before










After










Drivers passenger door before









After










Drivers door before










After










Driver wing before










After










Starting down the passenger side, wing










After










Passenger door before










After










Rear door before










After










Passenger rear quarter










After










Paintwork refined with Ultrafina leaving it looking like this under the brinkmann, pre wax shots




































































































Waxed with my standard wax on all my details Swissvax best of show 
All the other complimenting details carried out leaving the big cat looking like this













































































































Sorry about the quality of the after shots it was -400c & the polar bear was looking to warm his paws ! 

This is my last detail of 2009 Happy Christmas to every body & look forward to seeing you all in 2010

Cheers
Baz 

Auto Detox


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

Looks good Baz like the black and white pic mate.

Gav


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Detail Ecosse said:


> Looks good Baz like the black and white pic mate.
> 
> Gav


Hi Gav, cheers dude, I was having a play with that pic & just left it in as I liked it 

Baz


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Nice, very nice. Love the after shots.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice job Barry. They are a nice car to do as you know
Looking forward to seeing you in 2010...


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Great results, shocking swirls for a new-ish car. Loving the flake pop.:thumb:


----------



## davewhitt (Aug 30, 2009)

wow what a great job ,do you mind if i ask what polishers you used,i have a s type and just brought a das 6 ,do you have any recommendations for jaguar paint,thanks dave.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work Baz :thumb:


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

looks awsome mate


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Baz:thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

CupraElliott said:


> Nice, very nice. Love the after shots.


Cheers dude ! 



davewhitt said:


> wow what a great job ,do you mind if i ask what polishers you used,i have a s type and just brought a das 6 ,do you have any recommendations for jaguar paint,thanks dave.


Thanks Dave, I used menzerna ip 3.02 first then refined with 3M ultrafina came up nice cant say I've done may jag's but this was a joy to work on & paint was medium I found, Baz 



Envy Valeting said:


> Very nice job Barry. They are a nice car to do as you know
> Looking forward to seeing you in 2010...


Hey Tim, cheers mate !


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Looks stunning, great work. Love these in black. :thumb:

Oh, to be working indoors this week, today was just about bearable with the sun out.


----------



## StuaR32t (Jun 6, 2009)

thats amazings... the colours in that flake pop are unreal:doublesho.. really like it:thumb::thumb:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful Baz

Top work!

Severe mess that was:doublesho

Mark


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Superb work. Well done for braving the cold. :thumb:
Those after shots really show off the curves and shape.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice one Baz & quality work as always.

Merry Christmas dude.:thumb:


----------



## sat1983 (Jan 27, 2007)

Looks fantastic, great work!!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice Baz, nice to see the flake popping but can i ask how do you know it was colder than a polar bear paw :lol: hope you have a fantastic christmas and new year


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice work, that was really bad for a new car! Was it the XF-R?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good baz :thumb:


----------



## benji330i (Jan 8, 2007)

Flake poptastic! Those afters are as pure as I've ever seen! Great job!


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

the final picture makes the car liquid looking

Amazing:thumb:


----------



## baptistsan (May 4, 2009)

Can not believe the state of that before you worked on it. What the hell happened?

Love that last shot, looks like something a T-1000 would drive.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

autobrite-direct said:


> Beautiful Baz
> 
> Top work!
> 
> ...


Hi Mark, cheers dude ! Will be back in touch in the new year haven't forgot about you :thumb:



GlynRS2 said:


> Superb work. Well done for braving the cold. :thumb:
> Those after shots really show off the curves and shape.


oh momma it was cold the weekend ! many times I wanted to go home :lol:Cheers mate 



Gleammachine said:


> Nice one Baz & quality work as always.
> 
> Merry Christmas dude.:thumb:


Howdy Rob chummy ! Thanks for the kind words & Merry xmas to you & the family 



tom_k said:


> very nice Baz, nice to see the flake popping but can i ask how do you know it was colder than a polar bear paw :lol: hope you have a fantastic christmas and new year


ha ha I was stepped on by one at Dudley zoo many years ago :lol:  cheers dude you too have a very merry xmas & cheerie new year 



ryand said:


> Nice work, that was really bad for a new car! Was it the XF-R?


oops maybe I didn't make it clear it was new to him not new new, not the R unfortunately it was an easel, weasle, erm Diesel  lovely interior though looks a ncie place to be day to day



benji330i said:


> Flake poptastic! Those afters are as pure as I've ever seen! Great job!


lol flake poptastic, like that  Thanks !



baptistsan said:


> Can not believe the state of that before you worked on it. What the hell happened?
> 
> erm scandanavian shark attack at the lights wearing scouring pads cheeky scamps ! Not sure to be honest, looks a bit better now eh ?
> 
> Love that last shot, looks like something a T-1000 would drive.


Yeah Cameron wants it in his next movie ( I wish..) Alien was on the other day, how good is that move still 
---

Cheers for the kind words gent's, makes up for me kakkin it driving to & from the detail over the weekend ha ha

Thanks
Baz


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

what a state for a new car, awsome flake and such an improvement on depth of the black paint :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Excellent 

Very good looking correction work there, and well shown with the pics - I loike it when folk take the time to use direct lighting to show off the quality of their work, and you have done so very well here. Correction looks great, afters ver nice


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Christian6984 said:


> what a state for a new car, awsome flake and such an improvement on depth of the black paint :thumb:


Cheers mate 



Dave KG said:


> Excellent
> 
> Very good looking correction work there, and well shown with the pics - I loike it when folk take the time to use direct lighting to show off the quality of their work, and you have done so very well here. Correction looks great, afters ver nice


Hi Dave, thanks dude & yeah I always wonder round the car afterwards taking shots under the brinkmann would be rude not to :lol:
Cheers
Baz


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice work Baz, that last pic is stunning :argie::thumb:
happy christmas and new year


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

VERY nice! Love XFs. Had a ride in an R and wow what a monsterous sound!

Oh and -400c! Your brave! haha! :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

npinks said:


> the final picture makes the car liquid looking
> 
> Amazing:thumb:


I was just about to post that, i've never seen anything like it! Im just waiting for it to turn into a face (abyss reference):thumb:
Thanks Phil


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Fantastic job there Barry, as usual. :thumb:

All the best for 2010, and apologies again for what happened; the new car for the new job is with me now but i daren't ask you again!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Mini 360 said:


> VERY nice! Love XFs. Had a ride in an R and wow what a monsterous sound!
> 
> Oh and -400c! Your brave! haha! :thumb:


Thanks ! First XF I've detailed & really like them, yeah it was cold that day  



GIZTO29 said:


> I was just about to post that, i've never seen anything like it! Im just waiting for it to turn into a face (abyss reference):thumb:
> Thanks Phil


ha ha excellent & excellent movie too ! Thanks mate 



alxg said:


> Fantastic job there Barry, as usual. :thumb:
> 
> All the best for 2010, and apologies again for what happened; the new car for the new job is with me now but i daren't ask you again!!


Cheers dude all the best in 2010 to you & the other half :thumb: no need for apologies its all good see you in the nesr future 
---

Guys,

I've also just added a quick slide show I've been working on, nothing special but would appreciate any feed back good or bad please :thumb:

Cheers
Baz


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Great job on the paint! That finish looks superb!:thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Fantastic work and some great correction


----------



## floppy_dave (May 25, 2008)

I polished and waxed up a prototype R version last year before it went to the 'Ring - gotta make them look nice for the motoring pap's. The flake pop in this colour is stunning in the sun - so many colours. 

Whats going on with the rear wheels on that one though? The offset is way out? Are they XK wheels?


----------



## le bachelor (Oct 4, 2008)

oh my god :doublesho the before :doublesho
such a shame


----------



## frank520 (Apr 9, 2008)

Great job on a beautiful car - I want one of those


----------

